# [Resolved] WJView Error



## broosa (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm receiving an error message on start up. "WJView Error: Error: Could not execute Main : The system cannot find the file specified"
What does this mean? What is WJView? What do I need to do to prevent this from happening in the future?

I have windows 98SE.
Thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG broosa.

This error is associated with spy and advertising ware installations. First start with a good cleanup utility.

Follow the instructions here to install, UPDATE and run Spybot. Let it fix all it selects. Reboot afterwards.

http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/

Then post a HijackThis ScanLog following these intructions and we'll see if anything needs to be removed manually.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

TSG reference thread: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=131361&highlight=wjview


----------



## broosa (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks for your help. Here is my log.
Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 11:46:33 PM, on 7/3/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE OFFICE\INTERNET GUARD DOG\GUARDDOG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEMOKIT\MEMOKIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\CRASH PROTECTOR\CRASHMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE OFFICE\MCAFEE UTILITIES\RESMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE OFFICE\MCAFEE UTILITIES\FADSKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE OFFICE\MCAFEE UTILITIES\FASMTMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\CRASH PROTECTOR\CMCP16.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\MY PICTURES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://192.168.1.254/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GuardDogEXE] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE OFFICE\INTERNET GUARD DOG\GuardDog.Exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GuardDogEXE] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE OFFICE\INTERNET GUARD DOG\GdLaunch.Exe" q
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - Startup: MemoKit.lnk = C:\Program Files\MemoKit\mk.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\WebMenuImg.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'cslsp.dll' missing
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,55/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7} (Microsoft ProgressBar Control, version 5.0 (SP2)) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/ComCtl32/6,0,80,22/ComCtl32.cab
O16 - DPF: {36C417C6-13C6-448B-9784-DD73A93B0582} (McAfee.com Download+Installer Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,54/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37605.4849305556
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/268c40c479cd4d27e322/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - http://media.toontown.com/toontown/sv1.4.14/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {05CE4481-8015-11D3-9811-C4DA9F000000} - http://www.care2.com/go/z/3578/C2GTU.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Did you run Spybot before posting the log, and did it resolve the error? Because I'm not seeing anything there that stands out like a sore thumb. A lot McAfee entries I haven't seen much of, but I don't think they are trying to run any java applets.

The one thing I'd look at with some suspicion though is this:

Program Name: MemoKit 
Executable Name: MK.EXE 
Required: User's choice 
Comments: Memory optimizer. It loads from startup group and it goes off as soon as the program (memokit.exe) is loaded in the System Tray. Mk.exe does not run while the memokit.exe is running. Probably loads a flash screen at startup and shutdown that stays on screen less than 5 seconds and gives you a button to push to purchase the full version. MS professionals recommend not using memory managers with Win98/SE/ME. See this article and make up your own mind http://aumha.org/win4/a/memmgmt.htm

ref: http://www.lafn.org/webconnect/mentor/startup/PENINDEX.HTM

by the way, we usually recommend deleting this:

O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com

It gives AOL the right to run any active x scripts on your system without your express permission.

one more thing, is this a valid start page for you?

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://192.168.1.254/


----------



## broosa (Dec 6, 2002)

Yes, I did run Spybot first. Only had 145 Spyware files found. And, it did fix the problem I was having. 

Thanks for the information on MemoKit. I will follow your recommendations as I know just enough about a computer to get myself into hot water!

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, great. I did some editing of the post. So don't delete anything I don't currently indicate.

I'm not sure what the O10 entry was for, it might be associated with the firewall.


----------



## broosa (Dec 6, 2002)

By the way, that is a valid start page.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okeydoke. I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Broosa:

I had to chuckle at your comment, "Only had 145 spyware files found". That's a LOT of spyware files! :down:

You need to run AD-AWARE 6.0 a-n-d SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY 1.2 on a regular basis.

Just my 2 cents worth to you.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## broosa (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks for your 2 cents worth.


----------



## J21 (Jul 28, 2003)

does that spybot fix this error problem?????


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It will usually do so, but the existence of the error is often an indication of that other issues need to be addressed as well.

If you want individualized help, please start a NEW thread and include a post of a HijackThis Scanlog after running Spybot as there may be additional things to remove.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## J21 (Jul 28, 2003)

spybot did it for me.......thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome; for others with this problem, I recommend starting a new thread if you need help.


----------



## bkelran (May 13, 2004)

need help My friend has the WJ view error as well as jave lang prob she in unable to use her CD to reinstall nor can she get online to get the files is there a way to help her?


----------

